# Craig Sharmat with The Idiomatiques playing Studio City (Los Angeles)



## Craig Sharmat (Jul 31, 2017)

Just thought this might be a good place to promote our up coming Gypsy Jazz gig at Vitello's August 13th 8-10pm at Vitello's Studio City

Here is our new press kit!
https://www.theidiomatiques.com/press-kit

and way too long ticket link...

https://tickets.vendini.com/ticket-software.html?t=tix&w=abe1f9cf62f8a0b9d529f8e560d241c1&vqitq=98c4f29d-38da-424d-855d-4eae42e958c7&vqitp=4ab93519-9593-45c5-a90e-1f977c98e2fa&vqitts=1456159698&vqitc=vendini&vqite=itlwww&vqitrt=Safetynet&vqith=5b1226e8689a36b556e64886a79a3dd3&vqitq=929ae6f9-39f0-40e5-8d10-6131acf14daf&vqitp=f0a9a969-939b-4e99-89ec-a495b7946ebb&vqitts=1501508736&vqitc=vendini&vqite=itl&vqitrt=Safetynet&vqith=590505422b6ff9dc33a5461e93652304


----------



## Craig Sharmat (Aug 12, 2017)

Tomorrow is the big nite LA VICers...hope to see you there!


----------



## Mike Greene (Aug 12, 2017)

I saw these guys at Vitello's before. It was a great show. Not just the music, but they also know how to entertain. I highly recommend seeing these guys, especially at the Vitello's venue.


----------

